# Trade Work?



## beecher (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Just wondering if any of you could give me a bit of a heads up.

I am currently working as an Electrician in Brisbane,, Australia. And am looking at moving to Thailand within the next year or two. 
I was wondering if anybody has heard of much trade work for Expats. 
I currently hold an "A" grade Electrical Certification, I hold a Diesel Mechanic certificate and also a Refrigeration Mechanics ticket. 
All 3 trades are Australian certified.
I've been looking on the net for a while and can't seem to find much other work except for that of English teachers.
Any help with websites or agencies would be great.
Cheers 
Beech


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

beecher said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just wondering if any of you could give me a bit of a heads up.
> 
> I am currently working as an Electrician in Brisbane,, Australia. And am looking at moving to Thailand within the next year or two.
> ...


Welcome to the Forum Beechy,
You are probably over qualified for Thailand!
In any case you wont be allowed to work here as a sparks I fear as a Thai could do it (allegedly!).
Forget teaching English it's a non starter imo. Read through the posts here and you will see what I mean......
Best thing would be for you to come over and spend a few weeks nosing around.
I wish you luck......


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

You might want to look into teaching electrician courses - don't know if there is much mileage in it, but its more likely a starter than doing the job - as said, you would not get a WP for it unless hired by a foreign company and brought in as a member of staff (which is unlikely as the labour is so cheap in LoS). 

Good luck


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

KhwaamLap said:


> You might want to look into teaching electrician courses - don't know if there is much mileage in it, but its more likely a starter than doing the job - as said, you would not get a WP for it unless hired by a foreign company and brought in as a member of staff (which is unlikely as the labour is so cheap in LoS).
> 
> Good luck


Good idea KL. *Teaching* Electrics could be your way in.....they need it believe me!


----------

